# Shaft length



## churumbeque

that is small for a full size horse keep in mind you're going to sit lower and closer to their feet . if it were a tall cart it might work but usually on a full size horse those chef should be about 88 inches for that style of cart


----------



## churumbeque

I just caught a glimpse of the bottom picture that is not an easy entry


----------



## CLaPorte432

*giggles at title*

I was wondering if an experiement was being done regarding....ehrm...size...of their horses...

...I have been sick and sleep deprived ALL week... :lol:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Clayton Taffy

That cart doesn't have a single tree. It has stationary hooks hooked on the shafts about the 76" mark, That is where you are to hook the traces. 
I believe this cart is too small. I don't know what they are asking for it, but I think they do not resell well. 
I would try and get one that fits and hopefully you will not need to resell.

If you do get this cart, a cart without a single tree is hard on the horses shoulders, with a singletree the breast collar moves with the horses shoulders, without a singletree the harness rubs across the chest and can cause sore shoulders. That stated you would be best if you made a single tree for that cart. But of course it does not change the size problem. Those kind of carts are really for ponies only.

Glad you are repurposing your boy, good luck to you.


----------



## Lilley

I have a cob size easy entry cart for my haflinger. He is a little over 13 hands. The cart fits him very well (see my photos). This will not fit a a 15 hand horse. You will probably be tilted backwards in the seat and the horse will be uncomfortable. A new easy entry cart is about $500. You should consider getting a new one if that is what you want.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

That looks nice Lilly!


----------



## churumbeque

Taffy Clayton said:


> That cart doesn't have a single tree. It has stationary hooks hooked on the shafts about the 76" mark, That is where you are to hook the traces.
> I believe this cart is too small. I don't know what they are asking for it, but I think they do not resell well.
> I would try and get one that fits and hopefully you will not need to resell.
> 
> If you do get this cart, a cart without a single tree is hard on the horses shoulders, with a singletree the breast collar moves with the horses shoulders, without a singletree the harness rubs across the chest and can cause sore shoulders. That stated you would be best if you made a single tree for that cart. But of course it does not change the size problem. Those kind of carts are really for ponies only.
> 
> Glad you are repurposing your boy, good luck to you.


 Good eye about the single tree and I am wondering if that it even hooks at the 76" mark. I think that may be something else and it is just missing the tree. Another thing I question is the 72" blanket. My 14H that would fit but my 15.1H horses use a 76 or 78 blanket and they have short backs.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

churumbeque said:


> Good eye about the single tree and I am wondering if that it even hooks at the 76" mark. I think that may be something else and it is just missing the tree. QUOTE]
> 
> 
> No, that is where the traces hook, I have seen this type of cart before.
> If a single tree was to be added, one could drill a hole in the center of the crossbar and try to fabricate a singletree to attach there.


----------



## churumbeque

Taffy Clayton said:


> churumbeque said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good eye about the single tree and I am wondering if that it even hooks at the 76" mark. I think that may be something else and it is just missing the tree. QUOTE]
> 
> 
> No, that is where the traces hook, I have seen this type of cart before.
> If a single tree was to be added, one could drill a hole in the center of the crossbar and try to fabricate a singletree to attach there.
> 
> 
> 
> I had one where the single tree was bolted between the cross bars so that is what I had in mind. Anyway I think the OP is missing.
Click to expand...


----------



## Polo Pony

Not missing, just taking notes.  There is so much for me to learn. I will likely start driving lessons once I have a cart (assuming my mare can handle the work), but the only person in the area who gives driving lessons requires the student to have their own cart... putting the cart before the horse, so to speak. (Hah!... sorry :wink

I think it's a much better idea for me to buy new after reading this thread. Thank you guys for your help!


----------



## churumbeque

Polo Pony said:


> Not missing, just taking notes.  There is so much for me to learn. I will likely start driving lessons once I have a cart (assuming my mare can handle the work), but the only person in the area who gives driving lessons requires the student to have their own cart... putting the cart before the horse, so to speak. (Hah!... sorry :wink
> 
> I think it's a much better idea for me to buy new after reading this thread. Thank you guys for your help!


 Can you go watch her give some lessons? It would be a good idea to see what is involved. Will they help in finding a proper cart?


----------

